# Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start



## RaubfischLuke98 (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich bin Lukas.

Mein Zielfisch ist Hecht und Zander.
Ich habe mir eine Rute Gekauft.

Daten:

Hersteller:Balzer
Wg:25-75g
Länge: 270cm
Art: Spinn Rute 
Kosten: 32,20€ Amazon

Und jetzt die frage. welche rolle soll ich darauf setzen.?
Ich habe an eine Shimano exage gedacht , an so eine 4000.

was denkt ihr ich wohne in niedersachen.
velleicht könnt ihr mir helfen da ich rechtzeitig mit dem angeln auf hecht beginnen will.

Im Vorraus Danke an euch alle viel spaß beim angeln und Petri Heil!!!.

Für die die es nicht wissen ich möchte auf Hecht Zander angeln aber am liebsten will ich auf Hecht gehen.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## aalex (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Hey du, also mir wäre die Rolle zu gross 180/0.30 Schnur
nimm mal ne Nummer kleiner passt besser, dann können die Hechte kommen#6


----------



## daci7 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

4000er Shimanski oder PENN bzw. 3000er Daiwa passt schon ganz gut.
Ich würd dir aber eher zu 'ner Arc von Spro (zb. Black Arc) oder Sargus von PENN raten - die machen sich in dem Preissegment besser als Shimanos.

#h


----------



## Schneidi (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



daci7 schrieb:


> 4000er Shimanski oder PENN bzw. 3000er Daiwa passt schon ganz gut.
> Ich würd dir aber eher zu 'ner Arc von Spro (zb. Black Arc) oder Sargus von PENN raten - die machen sich in dem Preissegment besser als Shimanos.
> 
> #h



ganz genau. die billigen shimanos sind nur plastikklapperer. penn und spro haben metallgehäuse und längere lebensdauer


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:


> Und jetzt die frage. welche rolle soll ich darauf setzen.?
> Ich habe an eine Shimano exage gedacht , an so eine 4000.
> 
> was denkt ihr ich wohne in niedersachen.



Ich denke, du solltest es trotzdem versuchen!



Was die Rolle betrifft, würde ich keine Plasterolle wie die Exage empfehlen. Wenn Shimano, würde ich deutlich teurere Modelle in Erwägung ziehen. 
Gibt diverse gute Spinnrollen mit Metallbody in niedrigerer Preisklasse: Penn, Spro, Ryobi usw.




aalex schrieb:


> Hey du, also mir wäre die Rolle zu gross 180/0.30 Schnur
> nimm mal ne Nummer kleiner passt besser, dann können die Hechte kommen#6




4000er Rolle an 'ner 2,70er Rute zum Hechtfischen zu groß??|bigeyes

@TE

Ich denke, du solltest diesen "Beitrag" ignorieren!


----------



## Schneidi (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich denke, du solltest es trotzdem versuchen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab auch ne 4000er an einer 40-80g rute 2,74 meter. ich habe damit kein problem. im gegenteil ich bin froh etwas mehr in der hand zu haben als wie eine 3000er


----------



## aalex (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Wofür braucht er so ne Große rolle als wenn er würfe über 100meter macht oder aufm Meer angelt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



aalex schrieb:


> Wofür braucht er so ne Große rolle als wenn er würfe über 100meter macht oder aufm Meer angelt



In erster Linie ist die Rute besser ausbalanciert!

Stabilität, Wurfweite, Schnurfassung  usw. wären weitere Gründe.


----------



## aalex (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Naja lässt sich drüber streiten wie jeder seine Raubfische jagd.
wäre ja mal interessant wo er fischt.

Achso, gleich zu sagen den Beitrag kannst du gleich ignorieren find ich einwenig frech von dir, mach ich auch nicht nur weil ich ne andere Meinung habe als du.


----------



## Michael.S (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Vieleicht mal was ganz anderes , ne Multirolle ,habe ich auf meiner Hechtspinnrute ,macht mir wesentlich mehr Spaß als ne Stationärrolle ,das werfen damitt lernt man schnell ,wenn du Rechtshänder bist solltest du auch ne Rechtshand Multi wählen ,dieses wäre eine gute Einsteigermulti  http://www.angel-domaene.de/Shimano-Curado-200E5--12110.html ,von der habe ich noch das Vorgängermodell ,ich glaube der Preis geht so grade noch ,ich will jedenfall keine Stationärrolle mehr auf meiner Hechtspinnrute


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Wenn man damit werfen kann, alles super
sonst viel schnur weg Muahahaha


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In erster Linie ist die Rute besser ausbalanciert!
> 
> Stabilität, Wurfweite, Schnurfassung usw. wären weitere Gründe.


 

Unsinn, dass pauschal zu sagen. Kommt ganz drauf an, wie er die Rute hält.


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Er weiss alles, lass ihn#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



aalex schrieb:


> Achso, gleich zu sagen den Beitrag kannst du gleich ignorieren find ich einwenig frech von dir, mach ich auch nicht nur weil ich ne andere Meinung habe als du.



Dein Beitrag war einfach für die Tonne. Ob du das frech findest, interessiert mich kein Stück.

Deine anderen Ergüsse in diesem Trööt sind ja nun auch weitestgehend sinnbefreit und nicht hilfreich.
Auch das darfst du gerne frech finden.

In diesem Sinne: Treeee shaka YAY YAY YAY!#h

Hättest du explizit eine Rolle empfohlen oder deine Meinung iwie begründet, ok.

Eine 4000er Rolle ist für 'ne 2,70er Hechtrute eine völlig gängige Größe. Geht man davon aus, daß 3000er Rollen sich bei vielen Modellen nur in der Schnurfassung unterscheiden, wäre die von dir postulierte Nummer kleiner eine 2500er-unterdimensioniert.
Schnurfassung von 180m 30er, da werden wahrscheinlich 200m 17er Geflecht draufgehen, was ist daran bitte zu groß??


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Unsinn, dass pauschal zu sagen. Kommt ganz drauf an, wie er die Rute hält.



Selbstverständlich kann man das pauschal sagen. Ne mittelschwere 2,70er Rute könnte sogar mit 'ner 4000er Rolle noch kopflastig sein, in jedem Fall kann man pauschal davon ausgehen, daß sie mit kleineren Modellen nicht gut ausbalanciert sein wird. Oder wie weit vor dem Griff meinst du, hält er seine Rute?


----------



## antonio (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Vieleicht mal was ganz anderes , ne Multirolle ,habe ich auf meiner Hechtspinnrute ,macht mir wesentlich mehr Spaß als ne Stationärrolle ,das werfen damitt lernt man schnell ,wenn du Rechtshänder bist solltest du auch ne Rechtshand Multi wählen
> 
> warum?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



			
				Sten Hagelvoll;3898989[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> ]Selbstverständlich kann man das pauschal sagen. Ne mittelschwere 2,70er Rute könnte sogar mit 'ner 4000er Rolle noch kopflastig sein,[/COLOR] in jedem Fall kann man pauschal davon ausgehen, daß sie mit kleineren Modellen nicht gut ausbalanciert sein wird. Oder wie weit vor dem Griff meinst du, hält er seine Rute?


 

Stimmt schon, sagen kann man alles. Aber davon wird es nicht unbedingt sinnvoller.:m


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag war einfach für die Tonne. Ob du das frech findest, interessiert mich kein Stück.
> 
> Deine anderen Ergüsse in diesem Trööt sind ja nun auch weitestgehend sinnbefreit und nicht hilfreich.
> Auch das darfst du gerne frech finden.
> ...


 

Muahahahaha Lustig#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, sagen kann man alles. Aber davon wird es nicht unbedingt Sinnvoller.:m



Erzähl mal, welche Rollengröße wäre denn an 'ner 2,70er Hechtrute sinnvoller!#h


----------



## fischhändler (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

nach dem so viel geschrieben wurde möchte ich gerne meinen senf dabei tuen.

ich bin mit ähnlicher rute hero 3,00  wg bis 50gr unterwegs
hab wahlweise ne 4000er /3500 chronos p11 montiert.
mir reicht die 3500er mit ner 10er fireline voll aus.
die chronos von cormoran bgleitet mich schon seit über 7 jahren ohne jegliche probleme.
einsatzbereich
mefofischen mit blech
light trolling /pilken u gummifischen.
ne top rolle für kleines geld


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Vieleicht mal was ganz anderes , ne Multirolle ,habe ich auf meiner Hechtspinnrute ,macht mir wesentlich mehr Spaß als ne Stationärrolle ,das werfen damitt lernt man schnell ,wenn du Rechtshänder bist solltest du auch ne Rechtshand Multi wählen ,dieses wäre eine gute Einsteigermulti  http://www.angel-domaene.de/Shimano-Curado-200E5--12110.html ,von der habe ich noch das Vorgängermodell ,ich glaube der Preis geht so grade noch ,ich will jedenfall keine Stationärrolle mehr auf meiner Hechtspinnrute



1. Ja, mir macht es auch wesentlich mehr Spass.
2. Die Rute sollte dann aber auch nen Triggergriff haben.
3. Als Rechtshänder benutzt man in der Regel eine Linkshandmultirolle. Denn Rechtshänder werfen mit Rechts und kurbeln mit Links


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Erzähl mal, welche Rollengröße wäre denn an 'ner 2,70er Hechtrute sinnvoller!#h


 

Zum einen ist die Rollengröße alleine kein Maßstab, da eine 4000er Daiwa z.B, größer ist als eine 5oooer Shimpanski.Das
sagt aber auch nichts über das Rollengewicht aus. Entscheidend ist für mich die *Kopflastigkeit der Rute ohne Rolle* und die Griffhaltung.
Die meisten mir bekannten Angler fassen die Rute in Höhe des Rollenfußes, da balanciert die Rolle gar nichts aus.:m


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Also erst mal danke leute für eure tipps.
Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus und deswegen finde ich es sehr gut das ihr so schnell antwortet   .
Ich habe das gefühl das der bei dem angelladen mich abzocken will , da er mir ruten für 100-200€ andrehen will. und ich bin ja noch mit 15 jahren keiner der arbeiten geht. 

Aber ich habe keinen der mir erklärt wie man mit einer multi auswirft und welche schnur soll da rauf ich habe an eine 15er geflochtene gedacht weil das gefühl echt gut sein soll. ich bin linkshänder . und wenn ich es mir so überlegen ist das garkeine so schlechte idde mit der multirolle. 

danke 
an alle


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Okay erst mal danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.
aber noch mal eine frage da ich ein angelneuling bin.
Multi oder stationärrolle? Welche davon? welche schnur? welche köder?
Das sind alles fragen die mir keiner beantworten kann ausser ihr weil in meiner familie und umgebung keiner auf hecht angelt  

Danke.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:


> Also erst mal danke leute für eure tipps.
> Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus und deswegen finde ich es sehr gut das ihr so schnell antwortet  .
> Ich habe das gefühl das der bei dem angelladen mich abzocken will , da er mir ruten für 100-200€ andrehen will. und ich bin ja noch mit 15 jahren keiner der arbeiten geht.
> 
> ...


 

Lass am Anfang bloss mal die Finger von einer Multi und lerne mal erst angeln. Der Spaß am Hobby könnte ansonsten schnell verloren gehen. :m


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Lass am Anfang bloss mal die Finger von einer Multi und lerne mal erst angeln. Der Spaß am Hobby könnte ansonsten schnell verloren gehen. :m




Ja genau das war auch meine meinung aber ich möchte aufkeinenfall auf karpfen oder so angeln. also erstmal nicht.
Hecht ist echt super für mich aber ich weiß einfach nicht was ich machen soll alle sagen mir eine andere rolle. und ich kenn mich ja nicht aus.;+;+;+;+


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Hey.
Wenn du dir ne Multirolle zulegen möchtest, das fischen damit  ist nicht leicht  und ich würde dir raten erst mal mit Monofieler schnur das werfen üben, ist günstiger aber lern es erst mal mit der Stationärrolle(sprech da aus erfahrung hihi) .
Lass dir von deinem Angelladen besitzer keinen Bären aufbinden gibt super Ruten für z.B schon 80 Euro
Der nutzt es warscheinlich schön aus, das du noch nicht die ahnung hast und nicht weisst was du brauchst
Hast du keinen anderen Händler bei dir in der nähe der dich besser berät??
An was für ein gewässer möchtest du denn angeln???
Sg  |wavey:


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



aalex schrieb:


> Hey.
> Wenn du dir ne Multirolle zulegen möchtest, würde ich dir raten erst mal mit Monofieler schnur das werfen üben, ist günstiger (sprech da aus erfahrung hihi) .
> Lass dir von deinem Angelladen besitzer keinen Bären aufbinden gibt super Ruten für z.B schon 80 Euro
> Der nutzt es warscheinlich schön aus, das du noch nicht die ahnung hast und nicht weisst was du brauchst
> ...



Es ist ein Vereins Gewässer In Nienburg/Weser. 
Nein ich habe keine anderen Händler.
Ich weiß auch nicht warum er mich ausnutzen sollte , er verdient genug geld hat ein reisen haus und ist der einzigste ladne in der umgebung von 40Km.
Esa gibt Reifeisen aber da sind 2-3 Lächerliche rollen.
Es ist ein See an dem ich angeln will. also um genau zu sein 7 seen nebeneinander und ich denke mal ein bisschen bewuchs ist da unten schon aber nicht so viel da ich am ufer noch  50cm-1m  zum boden gucken kann. strömung ist auch nicht stark. Und eine Multirolle wollte ich nicht so gerne haben kannst du mir nicht eine gute stationerrolle empfehlen?  
:vik::vik:


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Das problem ist wir könnten dir 100derte aufzählen aber die perfekte rolle gibt es für uns alle nicht(Meinungs verschiedenheiten)
Aber ich kann dir sagen ich habe z.B unteranderen die Abu Garcia cd 6 1000
und finde sie klasse

Sind die Seen Groß??


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

So mittelmäsig groß , ich habe aber nur die möglichkeit von ufer zu werfen.


----------



## hanzz (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Was willst/kannst Du denn überhaupt ausgeben ?


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



hanzz schrieb:


> Was willst/kannst Du denn überhaupt ausgeben ?


 

*Magna Gorilla MX-3 SPIN Steckrute 2,70m 25 - 80g Wg / Balzer*

Meine Rute :m:m


Brauche nur noch eine rolle auf die rute. ich denke so bis 80-90€ D


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Guck dir mal die an Spro ist ganz in ordnung für einen einsteiger hast sogar noch Knete für Schnur und Köder
müsste ganz gut passen wenn du mehr schnur haben möchtest
http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Black-Arc-8200--246.html


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



aalex schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die an Spro ist ganz in ordnung für einen einsteiger hast sogar noch Knete für Schnur und Köder
> müsste ganz gut passen wenn du mehr schnur haben möchtest
> http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Black-Arc-8200--246.html



Ich mag es nicht so das die bremse vorne ist oder findet ihr das besser?
Ich weiß garnicht ob ich so viel schnur brauche.
Und kannst du mir auch einen link von einem oder 2 oder 3 ködern schiken die ich mir kaufen soll?


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Bei dem Wurfgewicht, was deine Rute hat brauchst du Grössere Köder 
Entweder jigg Köpfe mit min.20g und 7Inch gummi Köder (kann dir diese empfehlen für Hecht funktioniert Super)http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/index.php?products_id=10149 
Super für Hecht
Oder Grössere Wobbler wie  z.B Von Rapala etc.
http://www.angelplatz.de/productlist.php/category_path/0_3896_3899/cat_name/Wobbler/order/6-2/referer/KampShimanoRab
http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/index.php?products_id=10149


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Ich Persöhnlich finde ne Frontbremse besser ist geschmacks sache.


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Sicher das die so groß sein müssen? ? und welche rolle soll ich dafür benutzen und wie kommen die haken da rein?


----------



## hanzz (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:


> Ich mag es nicht so das die bremse vorne ist oder findet ihr das besser?
> Ich weiß garnicht ob ich so viel schnur brauche.
> Und kannst du mir auch einen link von einem oder 2 oder 3 ködern schiken die ich mir kaufen soll?


 
Also 100m geflochtene sollten mind. drauf.
Lass Dir Mono unterfüttern.


----------



## Michael.S (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Kopfbremse ist immer besser ,sie sitzt da wo sie bremsen soll ohne Umwege an der Spule ,die Bremsscheiben sind in der Regel auch größer als bei Heckbremsen


----------



## Blechinfettseb (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



aalex schrieb:


> Bei dem Wurfgewicht, was deine Rute hat brauchst du Grössere Köder
> Entweder jigg Köpfe mit min.20g und 7Inch gummi Köder (kann dir diese empfehlen für Hecht funktioniert Super)http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/index.php?products_id=10149
> Super für Hecht
> Oder Grössere Wobbler wie  z.B Von Rapala etc.
> http://www.angelplatz.de/productlist.php/category_path/0_3896_3899/cat_name/Wobbler/order/6-2/referer/KampShimanoRab




Also nur 20g Jigköpfe zu wählen weil das Wurfgewicht bei 20g anfängt halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, da:
a) ein 10,5cm Kopyto Gummifisch alleine schon ohne Jigkopf knapp 14g wiegt und man so mit leichteren Jigköpfen ins ideale WG kommt und
b) man das Gewicht des Jigkopfes den Wassergegebenheiten, Wind etc. anpasst und bei normalen Verhältnissen an einen "normalen" Weiher/See meines Erachtens 20g zu viel sind.

Noch zu den Rollen: Also Spro Rollen mit Metallgehäuse (tuff body) kann ich auch empfehlen. Penn ist normal auch immer zu empfehlen.


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Du kannst auch kleinere nehmen, aber du musst dich etwas an dein Ideales Wurfgewicht deiner rute richten sonst kommst du nicht weit raus.
Du hättest warscheinlich vorher mal fragen müssen was für eine rute brauche ich um auf hecht zu angeln. Ich hätte dir die rute mit dem WG nicht empfohlen (klein anfangen).
Weil sie für mich eher ungeiegnet wäre, Zu hohes Wg und etwas zu Knüppel haft beim führen kleinerer Köder


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Also nur 20g Jigköpfe zu wählen weil das Wurfgewicht bei 20g anfängt halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, da:


Mindestens 20g hatte ich doch geschrieben oder|kopfkrat


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:


> Sicher das die so groß sein müssen? ? und welche rolle soll ich dafür benutzen und wie kommen die haken da rein?



Ein Vorposter hat oben die Black Arc vorgeschlagen.

Die Köder müssen ungefähr aufs angegebene Wurfgewicht der Rute passen. Sonst kannst du den Köder nicht weit werfen und du fühlst du Köderlauf nicht gut in der Rute.

Du kannst sowohl Jighaken als auch Offsethaken verwenden. Das Aufziehen schaust du dir am besten Live an (notfalls auf youtube).


----------



## Blechinfettseb (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



aalex schrieb:


> Mindestens 20g hatte ich doch geschrieben oder|kopfkrat



Ja ich halte aber 20g schon für zu viel. Ich angle ab und zu mit einer 10-40 und überwiegend mit einer 28-56 Rute mit Kopytos und einem Jigkopf von meist 7-10g am Weiher. Und 10-14g am Fluss (wenig Strömung) Und ein 10,5 Kopyto mit 14g Eigengewicht und einen 7g Jigkopf ist auch bei 21g und sollte sich mit der Rute werfen lassen


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Achso meinst du das, ok.
ja wie gesagt die Rute wäre Warscheinlich eher was fürs Zander angeln in der Elbe.
Würde damit eher Wobblern


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

okay danke dann kauf ich mir die spro!  aber welchen köder soll ich benutzen das ich viel fange und wie viel gewicht mir dem jickhaken?


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

was haltet ihr von der? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Penn-Slammer...le-Neuware-/330864037909?ebayCategoryId=56710

und ich kan die rute noch zurück schiken wen ihr mir was anderesd empfelen wollt die ist noch garnicht hier die kommt morgen erst an.! 
wen ja schikt mal bitte link mit der rute


----------



## daci7 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Penn-Slammer-360-Alu-Stationaerrolle-Neuware-/330864037909?ebayCategoryId=56710
> 
> und ich kan die rute noch zurück schiken wen ihr mir was anderesd empfelen wollt die ist noch garnicht hier die kommt morgen erst an.!
> wen ja schikt mal bitte link mit der rute



Die ist mMn perfekt für die Rute geeignet und dazu noch ein Arbeitstier ohne Schnickschnack - von meiner Seite aus eine Kaufempfehlung!
Am Einfachsten sind für den Anfang sicherlich ein paar dicke Blinker und Spinner, dazu noch 2-3 Wobbler in entsprechender Größe und ab gehts.

#h

PS: lass dir die Rolle mit Mono unterfüttern, dann noch ca. 150m 15lbs Geflochtene drauf und ein wenig KLeingeld für Snaps, Wirbel und Stahl nicht vergessen


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Kannst du mir ein paar köder per link schiken die du mir empfehlen kannst? mit der größe und so alles?


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

und diese rolle passt jetzt auch auf meine rute oder was mit den ködern und alles zusammen? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Penn-Slammer...le-Neuware-/330864037909?ebayCategoryId=56710


----------



## Blechinfettseb (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Hallo

Also die Penn Slammer funktioniert auch gut. Sehr robust und zuverlässig. Etwas schwer und eine etwas schlechtere Schnurverlegung als eine Spro aber auf jeden Fall kein Fehlkauf. Evtl würde die eine Slammer 260 auch langen.

Also ich würde als Anfänger auch eher zu Wobblern raten wie Alexx. Dann hast du zwar immernoch das Problem, dass die oft um einiges leichter sind als die 20g WG, aber wobblern macht als Anfänger oft mehr Spass. Wenn ich an meine Anfänge zurück denke konnte ich früh mit Wobblern und Spinner ohne großartige Einholtechnik meine ersten Fänge verbuchen. Also was in jede Kiste gehört ist ein DAM Effzett Standart silber Spinner (Größe 4 oder 5) Kostet nicht viel und läuft. Genauso der Effzett Standart Blinker in silber. Investiere an Anfang in die Köder nicht so viel Geld, da du garantiert vermehrt den einen oder anderen in einen Strauch, Baum etc. verlieren wirst. Da lohnt sich kein 20€ Wobbler. Je nach Tiefe des Weiher, Sees kannst du z.B. sowas kaufen http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-WOBBLER-LONG-MINNOW-12-5-CM-6-FARBEN-TOP-HECHT-ZANDER-KODER-JERKBAIT-/370598064731?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&var=&hash=item56495db25b oder falls es flacher laufen soll http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-JAPAN-WOBBLER-PLUS-FLETCHER-80-8-FARBEN-TOP-ZANDER-HECHT-BARSCH-KODER-/370622794983?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&var=&hash=item564ad70ce7   Nicht so teuer und für den Anfang mehr als OK. Standartfarben die du wählen kannst: Perch(Barschdekor), Roach (Rotaugendekor), dann das gelb grüne Firetiger und etwas silbernes wie im link z.B. dieses Shad. Soclhe Farben gehen auf jeden Fall und exotischere Sachen musst du ausprobieren. Kunstköder gibt es wie Sand am mehr und jeder hat zum Teil seine eigenen Vorlieben


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Die letzten habe ich auch, laufen super und gehen auch schöne Barsche drauf.
Zur Rute, ja an deiner Stelle Tausch sie um. Mit ihr wirst du keinen grossen Spaß haben als Anfänger.
Wie kommst du auf die Länge der Rute


----------



## daci7 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



aalex schrieb:


> Die letzten habe ich auch, laufen super und gehen auch schöne Barsche drauf.
> Zur Rute, ja an deiner Stelle Tausch sie um. Mit ihr wirst du keinen grossen Spaß haben als Anfänger.
> Wie kommst du auf die Länge der Rute


Kennst du die Rute?
Eine Rute mit 2,7m und 20-70g WG ist mMn 'ne Allroundrute für Hecht und Zander und passt meines Erachtens sehr gut für die Ansprüche des TE (kenne allerdings das Modell nicht).
Zu den Ködern: Der EffZett wurde schon genannt und die Powercatcher laufen auch nicht schlecht. Dazu ein paar Gummis + Köpfe und evtl noch 1 oder 2 Rapalas und es wird 'n Schuh draus.
Super gehn auch Köfis am System.


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



aalex schrieb:


> Die letzten habe ich auch, laufen super und gehen auch schöne Barsche drauf.
> Zur Rute, ja an deiner Stelle Tausch sie um. Mit ihr wirst du keinen grossen Spaß haben als Anfänger.
> Wie kommst du auf die Länge der Rute


das hat mir ein freund empolen ! welche rute soll ich deiner meinung nach benutzen mit link bitte. nicht so teuer.:vik::vik:


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

so leute ich bin schlafen da ich morgen zur schule muss gucke morgen noch mal rein und es wäre gut wen ihr mir eine rute als nachricht schikt ich kaufe jetzt diese sachen morgen.
´http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-WOBBLER..._rvr_id=482975001350&var=&hash=item56495db25b

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-WOBBLER..._rvr_id=482960997416&var=&hash=item56495db25b

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0000AY6MJ/?smid=A2TVBUZ55HA7HA&tag=mainseek-new-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B0000AY6MJ&childASIN=B0000AY6MJ&ascsubtag=39LYJG8hiFUG4ILfc9bRlg und die als 360iger.

jetzt nur noch rute stahlvorfach wirbel bzw. karabiner. und dan kanns los gehen oder?


----------



## daci7 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Hol dir nicht die Slammer LiveLiner - du brauchst keinen Freilauf zum Spinnfischen!


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Hol dier ne, Abu Garcia Vendetta 15-50 WG die sind nicht so teuer und relativ gut
http://www.amazon.de/Abu-Garcia-Vendetta-Spin/dp/B0092PWRTQ

und dazu als Rolle die Spro Black Arc 8200 oder Wft exact pilk 5000
Passt perfekt


----------



## aalex (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

Nee kenne die Rute auch nicht, könnte mir aber vorstellen das es bei dem hohen Wg schwierig ist kleinere köder zu führen


----------



## Blechinfettseb (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:


> so leute ich bin schlafen da ich morgen zur schule muss gucke morgen noch mal rein und es wäre gut wen ihr mir eine rute als nachricht schikt ich kaufe jetzt diese sachen morgen.
> ´http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-WOBBLER-LONG-MINNOW-12-5-CM-6-FARBEN-TOP-HECHT-ZANDER-KODER-JERKBAIT-/370598064731?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%F6der_Futter&clk_rvr_id=482975001350&var=&hash=item56495db25b
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-WOBBLER-LONG-MINNOW-12-5-CM-6-FARBEN-TOP-HECHT-ZANDER-KODER-JERKBAIT-/370598064731?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%F6der_Futter&clk_rvr_id=482960997416&var=&hash=item56495db25b
> ...



Achte wirklich darauf das du die 360 Slammer bestellst und nicht die Slammer Liveliner. Im Angebot kann man ja beides auswählen. Der gleiche Verkäufer der Spro Wobbler verkauft auch Stahlvorfächer http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-1-PACKCHEN-1x7-STAHLVORFACHER-8KG-12KG-16KG-2-STUCK-SCHWARZ-WOBBLER-/251049066488?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Haken_Vorf%C3%A4cher_Wirbel&var=&hash=item80162b6514  Musst du mal schauen (12kg sollten reichen). Wirbel brauchst du eigentlich nicht, da du das Stahlvorfach direkt an die Hauptschnur knotest und den Köder an die andere Seite des Stahlvorfaches normal einhängen kannst. Zur Rute: Wenn du sie nicht umtauschen kannst, behalte Sie erst mal und kauf die nicht vorschnell etwas anderes. Kann gut sein das die Rute auch mit leichteren Ködern gut funktioniert.


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

ich kann sie umtauschen habe aer leider für alles zusammen nur 110€ zur verfügung.


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

http://www.amazon.de/Spro-SPRO-Black-Arc-8200/dp/B001K9GSH4/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1369394546&sr=1-1&keywords=Spro+Black+Arc+8200 also diese hier jetzt auf meine jetige rute?


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Spro-SPRO-Black-Arc-8200/dp/B001K9GSH4/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1369394546&sr=1-1&keywords=Spro+Black+Arc+8200 also diese hier jetzt auf meine jetige rute?


 


Luke98,#h

wenn du eh nur rumeierst, wehalb schreibst du mir denn die
ganzen PN`s ? #d
Kauf einfach was du willst, aber frag mich nicht mehr.


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Luke98,#h
> 
> wenn du eh nur rumeierst, wehalb schreibst du mir denn die
> ganzen PN`s ? #d
> Kauf einfach was du willst, aber frag mich nicht mehr.



Mir sagt jeder was anderen der eine sagt da sist die beste rolle der andere dann das ist der totale müll. dann bin ich mir auch nicht mehr so sicher aber ich glaube diese rolle hier ist die richtige auf meine angel. oder was sagst du? kann ich die benutzen oder nicht.

http://www.amazon.de/Spro-SPRO-Black-Arc-8200/dp/B001K9GSH4/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports

Das ist dan jetzt mein letzter Post in dieser frage.
Danke an alle die mir weitergeholfen haben. und viel erfolg beim angeln.

Petri Heil #:#:|closed:


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:


> Mir sagt jeder was anderen der eine sagt da sist die beste rolle der andere dann das ist der totale müll. dann bin ich mir auch nicht mehr so sicher aber ich glaube diese rolle hier ist die richtige auf meine angel. oder was sagst du? kann ich die benutzen oder nicht.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Spro-SPRO-Black-Arc-8200/dp/B001K9GSH4/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports
> 
> ...


 


Für einen Anfänger sicherlich nicht der schlechteste Start.


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

okay danke aber noch mal zu dem vorfach sicher das der 40 cm llang sein soll und nicht so 20-30


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:


> okay danke aber noch mal zu dem vorfach sicher das der 40 cm llang sein soll und nicht so 20-30



Das Problem ist nicht das Überbeißen, sondern dass sich Hechte teilweise in das Vorfach wickeln - bei kurzem Vorfach reicht eine Drehung und der Kopf ist an der Hauptschnur.


40 cm ist daher eine gute Länge. 

Weiterer Vorteil: Ist das Vorfach beschädigt (durch Hechtzähne oder geknickt), passiert das meist unmittelbar am Karabiner. Ein langes Vorfach kann man zu einem mittleren machen und weiter fischen. Ein Mittleres nur noch weg werfen oder sich Stinger daraus schnibbeln.


Bzgl. einer Rolle: 
mich überzeugt ja eine Slammer, weil sie viel verzeiht. Die nutze ich selbst an einer Hechtrute und fische Kunstköder bis 100g, auch Jerks. Bislang ist die Rolle nicht zu schrotten.

Ich habe hier noch eine Penn Slammer 260 originalverpackt und ungenutzt rumliegen. Die sollte zu deiner Rute passen. Das "Kontergewicht" zur besseren Rutenbalance (falls nötig) setzt man besser ans Griffende, da es dort den besseren Hebel hat, um Kopflastigkeit auszugleichen. Die Schnurfassung ist in jedem Falle ausreichend. Für 50 Kröten + Versand (ich glaube das war der Preis damals, ich habe eben auf die Schnelle nur Slammer ab 55 Euro gefunden) würde ich sie dir zuschicken, vorher mit Mono unterfüttern und mit einer weißen 20lbs PowerPro aus den USA randvoll bespulen (fische ich selbst). Dann hast du erst mal Tackle für die ersten 2-3 Saisons (dann würde ich ggf. neue Schnur nehmen) und kannst gucken ob du mit der Kombo zurecht kommst. Auch zum Originalpreis halte ich die Slammer für konkurrenzlos in ihrer Preisklasse.
Den Nachteil will ich dir nicht verschweigen: Für die Slammer sind Ersatzsspulen sehr teuer. Wenn du also bei Minustemperaturen losziehen willst, musst du entweder ein paar Meter Mono zusätzlich auf die Rolle ziehen (die friert nicht so schnell ein) oder eine andere Rolle mit Mono nehmen.

edit: hier ein Thread zur Rolle http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203232


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht das Überbeißen, sondern dass sich Hechte teilweise in das Vorfach wickeln - bei kurzem Vorfach reicht eine Drehung und der Kopf ist an der Hauptschnur.
> 
> 
> 40 cm ist daher eine gute Länge.
> ...




Okay danke.

Zur rolle bin ich mir nicht sicher welche ich mir kaufen will da ich mir 1 kaufen darf. Ich gehe noch nicht arbeiten und meine mum erlaubt mir nur 1 einzige rolle!.

Ich habe 3 stück aber brauche eine zum hechten.

Wen es hier nervt das ich rumeier und mir verschidene meiungewn angucke kann das hier gerne mit einem danke von mir verlassen.:vik:

1. http://www.amazon.de/Spro-SPRO-Black-Arc-8200/dp/B001K9GSH4/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports

Wie findest du die? alle sagen die ist für den anfang ganz gut.
ich denke die kann ich mir noch leisten 
welche schnur soll auf diese rolle drauf?
und ist das das richte modell auf meine angel?

Mfg Luke98|sagnix


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*



RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:


> Okay danke.
> 
> Zur rolle bin ich mir nicht sicher welche ich mir kaufen will da ich mir 1 kaufen darf. Ich gehe noch nicht arbeiten und meine mum erlaubt mir nur 1 einzige rolle!.
> 
> ...



Ich besitze nur die Blue-Arc, bin völlig zufrieden und habe auch nur Positives über die Black Arc gelesen. Sie ist nicht so stabil wie die Slammer, der Spulenumfang ist aber größer, was in der Praxis weitere Würfe erlaubt. Auch sind Ersatzspulen günstiger. Dafür würde ich mit ihr nicht jerken oder so und vermutlich ist sie deutlich schneller verschlissen als die robustere Slammer (deren Technik aber nicht so ausgereift ist).
Ich denke sowohl mit der Blue, als auch mit der Black Arc oder der Slammer holst du dir eine Rolle ins Haus, die in der Top10 ihrer Preiskategorie zu finden sind. Du wirst mit einer der Rollen nicht mehr oder weniger Fische fangen, als mit den anderen.

Zu deiner pn: (die mache ich mal öffentlich, vllt. will da noch jmd. seinen Senf zu geben)


			
				RaubfischLuke98 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese rolle hätte ich auch noch im angebot hier velleicht findest du die besser als die andere die ich gerade ebend im post erwähnt habe.
> 
> Ich entscheide mich jetzt zwischen den zweien hier:
> 
> ...



Lies einfach ein bisschen aufmerksamer die Antworten die du bekommst und traue dich ruhig mal die Threads zu lesen, in denen über bestimmtes Gerät berichtet wird. 

Wie gesagt, das Angebot mit einer neuen ungefischten Rolle + passender Schnur für einen Fuffi steht. Der große Nachteil ist eben die fehlende Ersatzspule, aber du wärst nicht der Einzige, der bei Bedarf einfach ein paar Meter Mono drauf spult (wenn du denn überhaupt bei eisigem Wetter fischen gehst).


----------



## RaubfischLuke98 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe Dringent zum Hecht start*

ist diese rute von gewicht her auf hecht zu wenig oder ist die gut? zum spinnen


----------

